# Where To Buy Co2 Tanks?



## tpass (Mar 16, 2008)

Im Looking To Do Pressurized Co2 But Have No Idea Where To Buy A Co2 Tank. What Type Of Store Would I Go To To Purchase A 5lb Co2 Tank?i Appreciate All Suggestions


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

A weld shop or a home brew shop or a fire extinguisher shop.
All three can fill them for you.

Be careful if you get a nice new alum one when you fill them. Some places are SWAP and others are FILL. If you have a really nice one, only go to a FILL place, or you have the chance your nice shiny alum one will be swapped for an ugly old beat up steel one.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I would recommend getting a old beat up one unless you want to impress people with your shinny tank that holds carbon dioxide. If you live in a big city you can probably find a place to fill, but if you live in a smaller town you will likely only be able to swap for a full one. 

You can find CO2 tanks on Ebay. Thats where I got mine. They can only be shipped empty.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I got mine on beveragefactory.com. They have very good prices. Also, if you have a flea market around you check that out. There's always a bunch of people selling old welding equipment and you score one real cheap if you're lucky. Even if it needs to be hydro-tested its not a big deal. By me a hydrotest is around $10. I asked the guy if he sees tanks fail the hydro test and he said more than 99% of them easily pass.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I just bought a ten gallon aluminum tank from Beveragefactory.com, thinking that I could take it to the Airgas (welding etc.) store down the street and get it filled. I had called them and their tanks were much more expensive to buy there (heavy commercial steel tanks). They also rent for $10.00 per month. I found out today that they only swap, but they took the new aluminum 10 gal and swapped me for a full 15 gallon, for $29.00. It is steel and weighs a ton, but it will last longer, so it seems like I came out ahead.


----------

